# Teamspeak 3 auf VServer



## megalomon (29. Juni 2015)

Servus,
ich würde gerne auf einem VServer mit Linux System einen Teamspeak 3 Server installieren/einrichten.

Nur weis ich leider nicht ob das überhaupt so sinnvoll wäre bzw. ob es günstiger wäre direkt zu einem TS-Server Hoster zu gehen. Der eventuelle erhöhte Konfigurationsaufwand ist dabei relativ egal. Zum einen würde ich so mehr in Kontakt zu Linux kommen und könnte den Server vermutlich wesentlich besser anpassen.

Von daher: Würde mein Vorhaben Sinn machen, und wenn es denn einen Sinn hätte, wie leistungsfähig sollte der VServer sein?


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2015)

Die kostenlose Teamspeak Serverversion bietet dir 32 Slots.
Ein gemieteter TS-Server dieser Größe kostet ca. 4€, für diesen Preis wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen V-Server kriegen.

Aus Kostengründen würde sich das also eher nicht lohnen.

Ein V-Server macht eher dann Sinn, wenn du neben TS noch andere Serversoftware laufen lassen möchtest, z.B. verschiedene Gameserver, einen Webserver, Mailserver etc...
Oder natürlich, weil man einfach Spaß am Basteln hat 

Leistung brauchst du nur für Teamspeak übrigens nicht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Juni 2015)

Zur Leistungsfähigkeit kann ich dir sagen, dass die Anforderungen so gering sind,
dass es laufen müsste.

Hier findest du ganz unten auf der Seite genauere Informationen:
Just a moment...

Ob es sich lohnt hängt davon ab, wie viel du für den vServer bezahlst.
Daher überlege dir, wie viele Slots du benötigst und rechne einen reinen TS3 Server gegen.
Bei den TS3 Servern steigt der Preis mit den Slots und dem Speicher,
dass hast du beim vServer nicht, da bleibt der Preis konstant.


----------



## Arino (29. Juni 2015)

Mit einer non Profit Lizenz bekommt man aber auch kostenlos (mit etwas Arbeit verbunden) nen 512 Slot Ts3 für seinen vServer.
 Bei Netcup gibts da schon ganz nette Angebote für kleine bis sehr gute vServer.
https://www.netcup.de/vserver/
3.99€ für den kleinsten und der reicht voll und ganz aus


----------



## Namaker (29. Juni 2015)

Anstatt Teamspeak würde ich Mumble benutzen, das ist freie Software und lässt sich ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand einrichten


----------

